

"Hello World" for authentication in a Backbone.js app - jenkinsj
http://blog.sfdevlabs.com/post/52229252869/hello-world-for-authentication-in-a-backbone-js-app

======
jdavid
@jenkinsj Great work. This is clean, readable and well commented. Many of the
patterns are great for a `hello world` backbone/node app.

I noticed you are using the underscore.js templating engine, and that you are
embedding the templates in script tags within a 'shadow' dom poly-fill.

you might want to use <template> tags instead, and use display:none to poly-
fill. I found that it works pretty well, and it's more semantically correct.
Browsers should expect template tags in the future to be templates. I have
tested this in number of browsers and it seems pretty well supported even in
IE.

<template> tags reference
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webcomponents/templat...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webcomponents/template/)

